
If Scale Isn’t the Goal, Then What Is? - jkaljundi
https://medium.com/strong-words/if-scale-isnt-the-goal-then-what-is-822f32f39bc8
======
throwayedidqo
Article is a bit short but I like the premise. Balsamiq is excellent, I guess
this explains why.

The happiest people I've known have been lifestyle business owners. Investors
act like it's a sin to create a business that consistently makes money and
stays small.

